# Chopin's 24 Études (realization by Guy Bacos)



## Guy Bacos (Jan 27, 2012)

Realization of the _Chopin 24 Études_ just recently recorded.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRkmwnjbaLc&context=C31d645bADOEgsToPDskLa9kmPsVvUnA0ObqolI6vD (Op. 10 No. 1 (Waterfall))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krkVOUnSXt4&context=C33450baADOEgsToPDskJkExgmMMzotZJpNPdqHClG (Op. 10 No. 2 (Chromatic))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpBX72BSaEI&context=C3f5ffc6ADOEgsToPDskIRJ9NXSQ0gYG3GupbgHXvM (Op. 10 No. 3 (Tristesse))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-R_nv8-wzg&context=C37aa625ADOEgsToPDskKkoZXjvp8B0ImXdLLzDpu9 (Op. 10 No. 4 (Torrent))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KqNY6cp7FU&context=C3d2ab98ADOEgsToPDskLkHuKNsegKO6BgR0iC68cT (Op. 10 No. 5 (Black Key))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaG4K3CmoDA&context=C34231e5ADOEgsToPDskKqR8tx-IbsNyyDP-iMhMF2 (Op. 10 No. 6)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PhTPrJoD9E&context=C3fc652cADOEgsToPDskIs6qwYqo1xjMWVl5KRk9Pw (Op. 10 No. 7 (Toccata))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSnkISvqxso&context=C369a1afADOEgsToPDskJTfKOAz9CyoEmE_Kl_dGQB (Op. 10 No. 8 (Sunshine))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8U7kckQirE&context=C3aa220bADOEgsToPDskLxsMttMtTLnvJDShCF8v4I (Op. 10 No. 9)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMnnuGkLo5Q&context=C31b45bfADOEgsToPDskILWBsix4Dms3yf7UC19xa0 (Op. 10 No. 10)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yerTrBtIbQ&context=C3e8fe20ADOEgsToPDskLHAdGgs1yOKlXZOfXja9WB (Op. 10 No. 11 (Arpeggio))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAOiY1HQh8k&context=C3e7f96bADOEgsToPDskLfCxwfTB6K3pEvA9ilVnXe (Op. 10 No. 12 (Revolutionary))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hprR7HbeRL4&context=C3b25770ADOEgsToPDskJ2FN8GuvU15cMYMMIb6qpd (Op 25 No. 1 (Aeolian Harp))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdo2NVtGmCw&context=C3e93defADOEgsToPDskJARivRrIbnsVu2n4-RU19k (Op 25 No. 2 (The Bees))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STpng9mPHEE&context=C3fd45bcADOEgsToPDskJunG1J-4TZh2MhyDKRQM7k (Op 25 No. 3 (The Horseman))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Tkrf3m57c&context=C3ac1783ADOEgsToPDskLo0JkCPW7uZVZ2UspSR9ZD (Op 25 No 4 (Paganini))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVHObnie_TQ&context=C3954d1bADOEgsToPDskKXlDQbf2tcOPuYggpk0eOx (Op 25 No. 5 (Wrong Note))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61RUEDnV95A&context=C382588aADOEgsToPDskLqcy7PJMB3OJ53Mslch532 (Op 25 No. 6 (Double Third))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zzb2xkxxeg&context=C3906bc6ADOEgsToPDskJdEBU7yafX_4zUh_Od5FwY (Op 25 No. 7 (Cello))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHVRI0lRlp8&context=C3848b23ADOEgsToPDskK2Z5wursm1RjiSy3VXYP0k (Op 25 No. 8 (Sixths))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1_KR7rWM4o&context=C3c08a23ADOEgsToPDskJ4beyoCADVwLFftHMKg1hP (Op 25 No. 9 (Butterfly))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVIR8PpAGOI&context=C3315925ADOEgsToPDskKcQX4SjYzU0v2zD1PdJ2re (Op 25 No. 10 (Octave))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAKo0bwY7S8&context=C3c64be7ADOEgsToPDskKLsZCRhu71op1vlPUiIaiM (Op 25 No. 11 (Winter Wind))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPzl9dmMEVc&context=C34d06f9ADOEgsToPDskJpYZep0ntNZVhXQ8Cy4Xn1 (Op 25 No. 12 (Ocean))

_(See on the YouTube links, more explanations on the realization of these Études)_

I hope you enjoy listening and I look forward to your comments on the realization. 

Since this is the composition section, and these are done with the VSL _Vienna Imperial_, I'll gladly answer any technical or sample questions you may have in separate thread in the Sample Talk Section.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Chopin's 24 Études (performed by Guy Bacos)*

Greetings Guy,

I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed your performances of these great works, and also to congratulate you on the monumental achievement of recording them all.

I've played a few of these myself, and they are full of fiendish difficulties even now almost 200 years after they were written, and to overcome those technical challenges and to perform them as the great works they are is a fantastic achievement.

I've just got the Vienna Imperial, and it is a delightful instrument to play. Full of character, and the new per note EQ / volume capabilities of the 1.1 update really gives the user massive detailed control over the instrument.

Bravo!

Thanks for sharing your recordings. Much appreciated.

Stephen


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 28, 2012)

Very admiral Guy, props.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 29, 2012)

Well done on such an ambitious undertaking.


----------



## Gusfmm (Jan 29, 2012)

Outstanding playing Guy, and exquisite sound as well.


----------



## Daniel Toussaint (Jan 29, 2012)

Bravo Maestro Bacos !

you mastered Chopin in a Imperial way !

_-)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! :D 


Stephen, 

Thanks! Yes, it seems we're always in awe in front of those Études. I hope to hear sometime your own recordings. Have fun!

Daniel, I like your pun: "you mastered Chopin in a Imperial way !" o-[][]-o


----------



## Vincent Oliver (Jan 31, 2012)

Have listened to several of your interpretations of the Chopin Etudes, I am very impressed.

Did you record these by actually playing them or are they put together in a DAW.

Sorry for the naive question, but the bottom line is, I enjoyed them very much.


----------



## Daniel Toussaint (Jan 31, 2012)

Guy Bacos @ 30th January said:


> Thanks guys! :D
> 
> 
> Stephen,
> ...




Cheers !

o-[][]-o


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent Guy. Just getting around to listening. Absolutely first rate. Piano sounds very good as well.


----------



## maraskandi (Jan 31, 2012)

Absolutely superb interpretations Guy, great attention to phrasing and a composer's touch in your conceptions. The etudes are certainly pinnacles of accomplishment in piano technique and great examples of studies that truly live and breathe as music when mastered. I have so far enjoyed listening to your above versions of the (pet names not endorsed by Chopin I might add) Waterfall, Chromatic, Revolutionary and Cello and I am looking forward to getting through the remaining etudes. The VSL Imperial sounds very fine indeed, plenty of variety in tone colour, and a nice crunchy sound that sampled pianos don't often seem to embody.

I played the Revolutionary as a spur of the moment encore at a recent recital. It was a difficult recital from my perspective as a performer due to experiencing the piano stool as inadequate for my comfort, different pianos I can handle, but a bad chair really makes things rather difficult, still it was a great audience, and I think it went down well regardless of my own occasional discomfort. The instrument was a lovely matte black Steinway D in a very fine mid-sized room in a stately home, owned by and for the use of the people of Berkshire, UK. If you'll permit me to share this live performance for reference:

http://soundcloud.com/patrickytting/etude-op-10-no-12


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you Dave and maraskandi!

maraskandi, I know you're an excellent pianist, and would be unfair for you to think these are 100% live recordings. I hope you suspected i did some editing to enhance them. I can play them all live and have in concert most of them, but not that good! :D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 31, 2012)

Vincent Oliver @ Tue Jan 31 said:


> Have listened to several of your interpretations of the Chopin Etudes, I am very impressed.
> 
> Did you record these by actually playing them or are they put together in a DAW.
> 
> Sorry for the naive question, but the bottom line is, I enjoyed them very much.



Thanks Vincent!

Ok I was just starting to explain this to maraskandi, there was some editing involved, which I really enjoyed doing. Hope it's not a disappointment?


----------



## maraskandi (Jan 31, 2012)

Ach, it's a daily struggle to tame that giant beast of a mechanism (piano and computer alike)  ! We might as well all strive to edit, even during live performance, and sometimes it works just by the power of thought alone, mostly practise ofcourse, on both counts, as a tennis player once remarked when the tv interviewer remarked how very lucky a particular shot was, as he retorted, the more he practised the luckier he got...! 

Editing them all from the ground up to sound like a genuine performance would take some effort and ofcourse, in a way that's what Chopin did! 

Apparently Chopin often had great troubles putting his music to paper, some pieces even took more than a year to pen and some exist as different versions.

More alluringly, some of hihis several-hour long improvisations at social gatherings were reported as having been superior to the written down compositions, and sadly apart from one particular example, noone thought to transcribe (still trying to locate the reference for that example, darn me for not noting it down)!


----------



## Vincent Oliver (Jan 31, 2012)

No not a disappointment at all, I don't think there will be many pianists who could play them this good as a live performance. The great violinist Heifetz experimented with compiling multiple takes on his recordings. However, he did abandon this practice.

I look forward to hearing the complete Beethoven piano sonatas next. :D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd feel guilty not mentioning this at all, but Gregory Moore (Synergy543) was very helpful in this project as he regularly gave me his feedback for every measure of each Étude, and this made it sound a whole lot better. Thanks Greg!


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 2, 2012)

Guy Bacos @ Thu Feb 02 said:


> I'd feel guilty not mentioning this at all, but Gregory Moore (Synergy543) was very helpful in this project as he regularly gave me his feedback for every measure of each Étude, and this made it sound a whole lot better. Thanks Greg!


Thanks Guy, it was great fun and I learned a great deal during this project. Such as how much I need to practice and what monster pianist you are! (The work is all Guy's not mine.)
I also learned how important the performance aspect of any mockup piece is too - something I wish were discussed more often as it distinguishes great performances from lesser ones more than the library used I believe. 
So often it seems these little details and nuances are overlooked. Guy paid meticulous attention to each and every performance detail which is what really makes these interpretations shine.


----------



## Rob (Feb 3, 2012)

congrats Guy for your monumental work here, brilliant interpretations of the Etudes... I'm not worried for the post work you did, it's all fine as it's aimed to a better and more precise performance.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 3, 2012)

maraskandi @ Wed Feb 01 said:


> I played the Revolutionary as a spur of the moment encore at a recent recital. It was a difficult recital from my perspective as a performer due to experiencing the piano stool as inadequate for my comfort, different pianos I can handle, but a bad chair really makes things rather difficult, still it was a great audience, and I think it went down well regardless of my own occasional discomfort. The instrument was a lovely matte black Steinway D in a very fine mid-sized room in a stately home, owned by and for the use of the people of Berkshire, UK. If you'll permit me to share this live performance for reference:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/patrickytting/etude-op-10-no-12


Totally OT, but I live 5 minutes walk from South Hill Park, so let me know if you come there to play again, and I'll pop in.  

D


----------



## Jgrant (Feb 3, 2012)

If you are going to take the time to do these why did you not just splice your best takes from real performances. The MIDI-timing takes away the romance, Guy! 

If you need to edit to make a acceptable performance, don't ruin it by rendering a romantic piece with machine-like precision. Edit something you actually played. All the "hard parts" do not sound better when you enter them with a mouse.

Maybe would work for Bach's Inventions or something less emotional, but for midi-tizing Chopin's Etudes???? Really?? FAIL!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 3, 2012)

Jgrant @ Fri Feb 03 said:


> If you are going to take the time to do these why did you not just splice your best takes from real performances. The MIDI-timing takes away the romance, Guy!
> 
> If you need to edit to make a acceptable performance, don't ruin it by rendering a romantic piece with machine-like precision. Edit something you actually played. All the "hard parts" do not sound better when you enter them with a mouse.
> 
> Maybe would work for Bach's Inventions or something less emotional, but for midi-tizing Chopin's Etudes???? Really?? FAIL!



I respect your opinion. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 3, 2012)

This music is different! It is not IRT (with exception of actual playing of Guy). It is what it is..another way and format of presenting beautiful music. We must, as a musical community, keep ready and open for a different expression. 
Monumental effort...Guy
Appreciated...

Allegra. . . 
:D


----------



## JohnG (Feb 3, 2012)

Jgrant @ 3rd February 2012 said:


> Edit something you actually played. All the "hard parts" do not sound better when you enter them with a mouse.



Hello there Jgrant,

You are mistaken. They are played in first, then adjusted.

Before leaping to a conclusion, it might have been worth your asking whether in fact Guy played this, rather than assuming he entered the notes "with a mouse." You may know that Guy is a very accomplished piano player who also happens to be a veteran Vienna demo composer, which provide the rationale both for the adjustments and the choice of a midi piano in the first place.

Played in with some adjustments is not the same as some kind of midi-robot fixed-metronome vibe, which to my ear these pieces do not have anyway.

You are of course entitled to your opinion but speculation -- rather rude speculation -- stated as fact, combined with a disrespectful tone, is not what v.i. is all about.

Please adjust your posting accordingly.


----------



## Arbee (Feb 3, 2012)

I couldn't just listen to these and then pass by without saying what a great effort, fantastic skill, beautiful sounding instrument and an oustanding result. This VI world really does achieve some great things and on so many fronts, especially in the hands of exceptionally gifted folk!


----------



## Daniel Toussaint (Feb 3, 2012)

Jgrant @ 3rd February said:


> If you are going to take the time to do these why did you not just splice your best takes from real performances. The MIDI-timing takes away the romance, Guy!
> 
> If you need to edit to make a acceptable performance, don't ruin it by rendering a romantic piece with machine-like precision. Edit something you actually played. All the "hard parts" do not sound better when you enter them with a mouse.
> 
> Maybe would work for Bach's Inventions or something less emotional, but for midi-tizing Chopin's Etudes???? Really?? FAIL!



Sorry...but i do not feel any midi-tizing or machine-like precision in Guy interpretation,
there nothing wrong about editing and in a way it can help a great performance to
reach a higher level or just to get closer of what you want to express .
These are the new tools for making music....in the past a lot of great musician
recorded multiples takes on tape and they edited by splicing the tape until they get the best version.

the technology should serve the art and this is what Guy is showing us,
making music
Voila !

dNT


----------



## maraskandi (Feb 3, 2012)

@JGrant This is a composer's forum which means, to instigate the creation of music, sounds and sympathetic vibrations. Professional composers, producers, engineers etc use lots of methods for realising the sort of digital file you are so readily criticizing in such an overcompensatory manner. It is rather disappointing that you should charge in here as a raging bull into a porcelain shop effectively alienating yourself from any reasonable discussion, when you could just join in a decorous fashion and perhaps contribute a little positive energy from your perspective.

@Guy You're on a roll mate, inspired.

@Daryl No way! Will see to it.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 3, 2012)

Daniel Toussaint @ Fri Feb 03 said:


> Jgrant @ 3rd February said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to take the time to do these why did you not just splice your best takes from real performances. The MIDI-timing takes away the romance, Guy!
> ...



I agree, it sounds very musical to my ears and clearly was played in and then edited.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 3, 2012)

What a brilliant achievement Guy!

Took my back to my Advanced Harmony III course in college(studied many of these works). It was a pleasure revisiting them through your wonderful interpretations- No. 3 is one of my favorite all time melodies.




Thanks for sharing!


Ryan :D


----------



## Vincent Oliver (Feb 3, 2012)

Jgrant @ Fri Feb 03 said:


> If you are going to take the time to do these why did you not just splice your best takes from real performances. The MIDI-timing takes away the romance, Guy!
> 
> If you need to edit to make a acceptable performance, don't ruin it by rendering a romantic piece with machine-like precision. Edit something you actually played. All the "hard parts" do not sound better when you enter them with a mouse.
> 
> Maybe would work for Bach's Inventions or something less emotional, but for midi-tizing Chopin's Etudes???? Really?? FAIL!




You are being a bit hard on Guy here. He demonstrates excellent technique in his playing and in the subtleties of the music. You amused me when say that the hard parts don't sound better when entered with a mouse :D Think about it, pressing a mouse button is very similar to pressing a note on the keyboard. The skill in using a computer and relevant software is no less valid than actually playing on a Steinway. They are both means to an end. 

Keep up the good work Guy, there are many of us out here who draw a lot of inspiration from your performances.


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2012)

Jgrant @ 3rd February 2012 said:


> ...
> 
> If you need to edit to make a acceptable performance, don't ruin it by rendering a romantic piece with machine-like precision. Edit something you actually played. All the "hard parts" do not sound better when you enter them with a mouse.
> 
> Maybe would work for Bach's Inventions or something less emotional, but for midi-tizing Chopin's Etudes???? Really?? FAIL!



I don't know what kind of urgency compelled you to open an account here just to post this comment, but it just sounds like an attack to a well known and respected user here... it's all based on the assumption that Guy has entered notes in a step-like fashion, while we know that, as a good pianist, he has no need to cheat... I find his work on Chopin etudes highlights the qualities of the Vienna Imperial piano, and shows Guy's personal view on these compositions in a way that can't but be praised... 
The tone of your comment is too absolute, not just the expression of a personal point of view, and as such unrespectful and insignificant...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Allegra, John G, Arbee, Daniel, maraskandi, Jay, Ryan, Vincent and Rob!

I truly appreciated all your comments!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 4, 2012)

Jgrant @ Fri Feb 03 said:


> Maybe would work for Bach's Inventions or something less emotional, but for midi-tizing Chopin's Etudes???? Really?? FAIL!



Hi "Jgrant" - what also fails is using a sock puppet to relay directly attacking messages towards someone you clearly have an agenda against under the false guise of anonymity. Please, only one account as stated in the membership agreement.


----------



## Vincent Oliver (Feb 5, 2012)

I think a member ban would be the better course of action, especially as you know about this disruptive person.


----------



## nikolas (Feb 5, 2012)

Time for me to step in a little, as a mod and as a musician and a member.

JohnGrant: I know that you are also in PW, and it's a real shame that you decided to crash this thread for no good reason! I've no idea who you 'really' are, behind this account, but I'm really dissapointed by this.

Vincent: All is well and nice, but I'd suggest you relax a little, despite what another member did (with 1 single post). There's no reason to go about requesting for a member to be banned and to decide that he is a disruptive person (thus a personal attack).

It's amazing what 24 Chopin etudes will do to the Internet... 

Why on earth can't we relax and either enjoy the music, or the technical aspects, or the piano sound, or if we don't enjoy any of these discuss why not?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 5, 2012)

nikolas @ Sun Feb 05 said:


> It's amazing what 24 Chopin etudes will do to the Internet...



I'll drink to that.


----------



## Vincent Oliver (Feb 5, 2012)

nikolas @ Sun Feb 05 said:


> Vincent: All is well and nice, but I'd suggest you relax a little, despite what another member did (with 1 single post). There's no reason to go about requesting for a member to be banned and to decide that he is a disruptive person (thus a personal attack).



Maybe I got this wrong, but I understood that this person has on previous posts upset a few members and has now also logged in under another name just to stir things up again.

Frederick Russ writes



> "Hi "Jgrant" - what also fails is using a sock puppet to relay directly attacking messages towards someone you clearly have an agenda against under the false guise of anonymity. Please, only one account as stated in the membership agreement."



Sorry if I got this wrong.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 5, 2012)

That's beautiful work, my favorite composer too.
I understand the need for editing such pieces and your honesty is appreciated. I doubt much editing was done as I have heard other recordings you've done. Bravo.
What MIDI controller are you using..?
I have been shopping for a portable heavy action controller, your thoughts on this would be appreciated...

To the chap who decided go negative on such an in depth project, I suggest you get your own show, this is Guys thread.


----------



## DelMusic (Feb 6, 2012)

We all know that the 24 Etudes that the great composer and pianist have played are flawless and brilliant, and we know JGrant has posted this comment just to get our attention, so let's just ignore him and enjoy the beautiful Etudes


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Nikolas, Frederick, chimuelo, Vincent and Delmusic!

I must admit, this sense of community here impressed me! Thanks again to all!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 6, 2012)

What Controller.............??


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 6, 2012)

chimuelo @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> What Controller.............??



Oh yeah, sorry! If you're talking about my keyboard, it's p-150 yamaha. An old model, it's already an antique! Everything else is done on Logic. Nothing fancy as controller.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 6, 2012)

Guy just saw this thread. Congrats on a monumental landmark for any pianist. 

All the best,
MB


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes it explains it. I see the action getting worse on these " controllers " yet the Digital Pianos, especially the MP5000 from Kawaii a few years back has excellent control of MIDI velocity...

Thanks


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 9, 2012)

chimuelo @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> Yes it explains it. I see the action getting worse on these " controllers " yet the Digital Pianos, especially the MP5000 from Kawaii a few years back has excellent control of MIDI velocity...
> 
> Thanks



That's interesting. I guess I'll keep getting it cleaned every now and then, rather than shop around for a new one, even though it's getting hard to find a shop that still deals with my ancient model. Yes, I do love the touch. 



Thanks Mike, I appreciate this, especially coming from a competent pianist!


----------

